# Our Audi collection



## Audimad (Nov 6, 2010)

The wife and i have been fans of Audi ever since we bought our first one on Christmas Eve 1992, it was an 80 1.8S and we kept it for 12 years. We now have an A2 colour storm in red and a TT TDI Roadster also in red.

We started to collect models not long after we bought the 80 and it soon progressed into collecting everything Audi related. 

We have 973 models, hundreds of brochures, coats, hats, books, pens, DVD's, videos, we have just bought an Audi tea set and we are always on the lookout for more Audi memorabilia.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool to hear that! You will soon find out how many fanatics you will meet just like you on this forum, welcome! :wave:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

That's really cool! Please post up some pics!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That's awesome! :beer:


----------



## AudiVW01 (Nov 27, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

:beer::thumbup:


----------

